# Dutch-ish, then Ohko Ocean, now 'Peaks'



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

my eyes!!!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm confused, "Dutch"? What's up with the huge driftwood log?


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

DogFish said:


> I'm confused, "Dutch"? What's up with the huge driftwood log?


that's where the 'ish' comes in!


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

and a few days ago:


----------



## terrapedes (Jul 5, 2013)

wow I love it, it's beautiful.


----------



## poverty (Jul 8, 2013)

Spectacular!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

wow! that is stunning


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Thank you very much

As you can see, it's been quite a transformation. Just look how much dwarf hg I started with (second photo).


----------



## dbot (May 29, 2012)

Crazy relaxing and calming. Fantastic


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## edstewart5 (Sep 24, 2013)

Which one out of that list is the small red plants up front?


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

edstewart5 said:


> Which one out of that list is the small red plants up front?


Altelanthera reinekii mini


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Well Done!!!


----------



## edwing206 (May 8, 2012)

Amazing tank!


----------



## trailsnale (Dec 2, 2009)

just great!

thanks,


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

thanks for the kind comments. 

actually, i'm not sure what to do next with it. some have suggested i pull out some of the dwarf hg so the line across the front isn't so straight. also thinking of pulling out the colarata (back right) and replacing it with macrandra or some other rotala (mini buffer fly is very nice).


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

Most impressive!


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

so colorful! 

what do you dose to bring out the red?


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

To bring out the red I dose liquid fe fertz and k with added iron (called k essence i think). 

I've tried Seachem iron, Easy Life Ferro and Borneo Wild Vivid and they are all very similar in producing red colouration. Borneo wild 'fe Red' capsules give a good burst for a few weeks. 

Next I want to try dry fertz, but I still have a bit of the liquid to get through.


----------



## tetra10 (Aug 5, 2012)

Dantrasy said:


> To bring out the red I dose liquid fe fertz and k with added iron (called k essence i think).
> 
> I've tried Seachem iron, Easy Life Ferro and Borneo Wild Vivid and they are all very similar in producing red colouration. Borneo wild 'fe Red' capsules give a good burst for a few weeks.
> 
> Next I want to try dry fertz, but I still have a bit of the liquid to get through.


could you possibly post a link to the exact products you use?


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

That doesn't look at all Dutch to me. It looks old-school Amano style; and very well done at that. I love it! Could you give us a straight-on full tank shot?


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Phil Edwards said:


> That doesn't look at all Dutch to me. It looks old-school Amano style; and very well done at that. I love it! Could you give us a straight-on full tank shot?


ok, that's interesting. i never had a style in mind, i only call it dutch-like cause that's what other have called it. after just reading the dutch 'rules' i see my tank breaks just about all of them. oh well. 

I'll take a FTS tonight (7:45am atm) 

My fertz are purchased here in Australia (and some on holiday in Asia). 

These two are good for reds:

http://www.easylife.nl/en/freshwater-products/plant-nutrition/ferro

http://www.borneowild.com/prod_v.php?g=1&l=3&c=7&p=31&stxt=

and the capsules:

http://www.borneowild.com/prod_v.php?g=1&l=5&c=13&p=50&stxt=


----------



## aquacalm500 (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow. I'm impressed... and inspired. Very nice work.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

FTS taken tonight, 4 days since a light trim


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

That is one beautiful aquarium. I would be proud to have that in my home or office. I like how you've mixed the different shades of green and red/brown. It's really nice. My only nitpick is the moss. The erect growth habit blocks the view of the plants behind it and spoils the overall flow of the wood a bit. It's a minor thing though in the grand scheme.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks a lot phil!

The flame moss is a bit problematic. It has a little bba, so I dosed it with H202. Now the bba is a fluffy white/grey and stands out more! I should trim it down. Nana petite would look good on the dw too, but finding it will be very difficult.


----------



## DanielAG (Apr 30, 2013)

Looks amazing!!!

I had a question about the setup though.

I notice that the logs you have are sitting atop a mound of what i would presume to be a super rich fertilizer, then around the edges you have the lighter brown sand. The sand would technically be 'leaner' right? This would limit the growth of those plants to a shorter length, but eventually fill in a lot better right?


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

First I placed in some medium sized boring rocking rocks. The dw is wedge between them. Then I poured in aqua soil (not touching the sides). Then inert sand capped the top. All planting when through sand to reach the aqua soil (makes for very easy planting). At the very front, where there's very little aqua soil under the sand, I pushed in some iron capsules (3 capsules across the front). The growth rate of those plants with little aqua soil underneath has definitely been slower, but due to trimming they've caught up now.


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

all plants grow very fast and healthy. What's the TDS of you tank? do you use RO Water? how often do you change water?


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

flowerfishs said:


> all plants grow very fast and healthy. What's the TDS of you tank? do you use RO Water? how often do you change water?


Thanks! I use 100% RODI water from a 4 stage laundry unit. In the early days I tried to maintain TDS around 100 - 120 (measured with a cheap ebay pen). But now with more organics, I'm happily maintaining it around 120 - 140. I don't want it to get any higher. Lately my daily top ups have been done with RODI. Water changes are 20% weekly, as is trimming. I run airline hose from the laundry to the tank (best $5.00 I've ever spent). I spend about 1 hour per week on this tank.


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

thanks for the reply. That's what I was thinking about to keep my tds under 150. do you have any green spot algae on glass or plants? A tiny bit of GSA start to show up on some of my plant. My current TDS is 170. I am trying to lower it down to 150 and see what happen.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Yes, there's some gsa on the glass. but the ottos take care of most of it. very rarely do i use the magnet cleaner. no gsa on plants, but there is a little bba in the flame moss and on the stauro. the light is 4x24w, but one (KZ Fiji Purple) is just for effect, it doesn't help the plants much. It's placed first in the bank of tubes. So when viewing you look through purple first.


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

Dantrasy said:


> Yes, there's some gsa on the glass. but the ottos take care of most of it. very rarely do i use the magnet cleaner. no gsa on plants, but there is a little bba in the flame moss and on the stauro. the light is 4x24w, but one (KZ Fiji Purple) is just for effect, it doesn't help the plants much. It's placed first in the bank of tubes. So when viewing you look through purple first.


 

Thanks!


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

how it's looking in the cabinet:


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

What is the taller green plant behind the driftwood that gives a lush bush look?
Stunning tank btw!


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

AquaAurora said:


> What is the taller green plant behind the driftwood that gives a lush bush look?
> Stunning tank btw!


thanks!

that's rotala sp. green


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Dantrasy said:


> how it's lookind in the cabinet:


Very nice! I have two fluval 06 canisters. Definitely love them.


----------



## walluby (Dec 3, 2007)

*Focal point*

I think your first two shots of hardscape
showing the beauty of the trunk and roots
is beautiful. I think it would be nice if you
trimmed out the plants so that it shows more
of that area.

Jeff


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

walluby said:


> I think your first two shots of hardscape
> showing the beauty of the trunk and roots
> is beautiful. I think it would be nice if you
> trimmed out the plants so that it shows more
> ...


Thanks for the recommendation Jeff.


----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow!! you have a fantastically beautiful setup!!
subscribed.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

This thread is up to date now. No more old pics. 

So here's a couple new ones.



















The colorata is way over grown, I'll harvest it next week.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

The amount of depth and dimension you've achieved is unreal. Amazing job! I think you've inspired me to try a larger rimless cube again someday soon.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks Brian! It's not actually a cube, it's 60x45x45. I think most of my success/luck comes down to good lighting. the reflectors give of a ton of light.


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Definitely looks amazing!


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

This tank looks amazing. Great dimensions and use of space. The spots of color really add to it as well.


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Can we get some break down details to the cabinet?


----------



## hisxlency (Jan 26, 2013)

Whats the flow rate for co2?


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks parrottbay and Hyzer 

parrottbay - the cabinet is made by CADE to mach the CB600 tank. It's a metal frame with glass inserts. The stuff in the cabinet is listed in my first post. I'll add some more detail to that list, tube details also. 

hisxlency - conservatively I'd say it's running at 6bps. 

The filter manages a turnover of about 6 times per hour (when clean). The Vortech mp10 pump is on its 'nutrient' setting at the lowest speed. There's a constant, rather significant, ripple at the surface. I upped the bps from 4 to 6 when I added the pump. The pump is overkill for a tank this size (I know it could handle a 4ft tank), but yeah, it gave me the ripple I wanted.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Thinking of pulling half the dhg this weekend. A bit more sand showing would be nice.


----------



## loveflying (May 18, 2011)

did you add the vortech for extra flow or for the ripple? If for the ripple was that to increase your co2?


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

loveflying said:


> did you add the vortech for extra flow or for the ripple? If for the ripple was that to increase your co2?


Mostly for the surface agitation. I'd read a number of great threads that recommended it. And a couple of Tom Barr's videos showed how much of a ripple to aim for. 

Extra flow is another advantage. Fertz and co2 get mixed up better now, no dead spots. 

It also acts as a vacuum. Trimmings i miss (like tiny bits of dhg) get sucked onto the foam surround for easy removal.

Co2 was increased when the votech was added because I figure the surface agitation de-gasses some co2. so it had to be turned up to compensate.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

This is amazing. How much PAR are you running?

Love it.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

I've never measured PAR, as I don't have easy access to a meter. 

But, to the eye, the ati fixture looks to be just as bright as an Aquasky over a 36cm tank. 

2x Giesemann Midday tubes are on for 45mins, then the other two (KZ Fiji purple and Giesemann aquaflora) are on for 5 hours. 

In other news, I finally got around to pulling out some of the dhg yesterday. There's now a bit of an opening at the front with a path going off to the left. To be honest I don't know if I like it (but I needed the dhg for another tank). I'll post a pic soon to show you what I mean.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Slightly new look, to me it is. About 1/4 of the flame moss has been removed and a little path now makes its way back through the dgh.


----------



## willzy (Aug 28, 2011)

Love it!! absolutely amazing!


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Looking gorgeous as usual... great job on cutting back that flame moss and making it still look natural. Do you remove that DW in order to trim it?


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks will and Brian

The 3 pieces of dw that point up to the left can't be removed from the tank. Rocks, soil and plants are all in the way now. 

The three 'finger-like' pieces can be removed. I remove them a while back and let them soak for 5mins in a h2o2 solution. got rid of the bba pretty good.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Well done, the colors are popping out.
Md


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Here it is after some changes...


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Dantrasy said:


> Here it is after some changes...


Wow quite stunning! Love the layout and colors


----------



## Asu1776 (Mar 5, 2013)

just plain awesome


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks AquaAurora and Asu1776

Next I plan on remove the colorata (back right) and replacing it with R. Wallichii. Might remove some of the AR mini while I'm at it.

The flame moss is gone now, so time for some other moss. I have some left over pearl moss on SS resting there atm. I might put that on the smaller bit of dw and Christmas on the bigger one.


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

Dantrasy said:


> FTS taken tonight, 4 days since a light trim


This is a gorgeous tank. Can you tell me the name of the green stem plants growing in a row in the front right corner (next to A. reineckii "mini")?


----------



## awesometim1 (Oct 31, 2013)

aqua-botanicae said:


> This is a gorgeous tank. Can you tell me the name of the green stem plants growing in a row in the front right corner (next to A. reineckii "mini")?


Staurogyne Repens

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## aldo49 (Dec 22, 2013)

Dantrasy, I have been trying something similar to your setup but im using leds instead of flourecent and I feel the plants havent really taken off. Ive got two grobeam 600s and a finnex2 now to try and boast the light . Why did you decide on tubes instead of LEDS? Im thinking of going down your route and getting tubes. Heres a link to my setup . 



 Any advice would be greatly appreiciated. thanks.


----------



## izit (Nov 7, 2012)

wow, that tank look amazing.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

@izit, thanks! (i think, my tank or aldos?

@Aldo, nice tank! 

My experience with leds is very limited. I have an aquasky 361 and that's it. The tank with the aquasky has amazonia new and its not going very well, my hc is a bit too yellow (same problem as you, it would seem). The first thing I did was wait - the hc may just be adapting to tank paras. But its been 8+ weeks and the yellowing keeps getting worse. So recently I've stated to dose kno3 and fe. I'm also continuing to dose flourish for micros. I'm hoping this will do the trick. 

As for T5HO vs LED, I really don't want to get reeled into a debate. I'm sure they are both good. Although I tend to agree that leds are poor at bringing out reds. I chose the ATI fixture because I saw the success others were having with them (including Tom Barr). I was also lucky enough to get expert advice concerning tube selection. At the time (about a year ago) I didn't have much access to LED advice and the ever popular Finnex Ray lights aren't available in Australia. So i was kinda pushed in the direction of T5HO.

My 2c, trim your hc down.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Incredible color!! Scape is awesome too!


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

xmas_one said:


> Incredible color!! Scape is awesome too!


Thanks! KZ Fiji Purple tube brings out the colors really well. 

You must live for this time of year Xmas_One! :hihi:


----------



## Xavier85 (Dec 24, 2013)

Wow, what a tank. Hats off to you, sir! Are red coloured plants simply not possible in a low tech (no CO2) tank?


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Xavier85 said:


> Wow, what a tank. Hats off to you, sir! Are red coloured plants simply not possible in a low tech (no CO2) tank?


Thanks Xavier!

I've read that Red Ludwigia should do ok in low light. Red Tiger Lotus is another one worth a try.

I once had  Hygrophila polysperma stay pinkish under low light.


----------



## Regenesis (Apr 12, 2011)

This tank is absolutely beautiful, well done! Will be following along.


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

What is the success to achieve those colors in the reds? Aquasoil? Root tabs/ type? My AR mini is showing green, hence why I am curious and asking  Thanks in advance! BTW the tank looks stunning like everyone else has said


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks Regenesis and parrottbay

What could I be doing different so that my reds are bright? 

Short answer: 
light, co2 and iron. 

Long answer:
There are a lot of variables. To the best of my ability I tried to copy the success of others, tweaking as a went by observing the plants. 

Here's a run down of what's going on with my tank...

I got my AR trimmings for a forum member (in Australia of course). When they arrived they were about 2 inches and bright red. So they were excellent specimens to start with. 

Next is the light. The reflectors in an ATI power module give off a ton of light. I only have them on for 5.5 hours with approx 6bps. Co2 comes on 1.5 hours before the lights. btw, I chose my light before I chose my tank. 

Next is the tubes. I got a lot of advice from a local expert about the best tube combo to bring out reds. To the naked eye giesemann midday looks greeny yellow, giesemann aquaflora looks a bit pink and KZ purple is obviously purple. Front to back in fixture: KZ, midday, midday, aquaflora. The purple tube is for marine and does little/nothing for the plants, except pop the colors. I believe looking through purple first makes a big difference to the colors and overall appearance of the tank. 

Next is fertz. 5ml of easy life fe, diy kno3 and easy life k every second day (only started with kno3 a week ago). 10ml flourish every other day. 5 drops of glut (not excel, I use a local product called dino pee that's stronger than excel and 1/3 the price) every second day which is a half dose for a tank this size). No phosphates are added. I'm yet to know if this is a good long term idea. In the past 10 months I've used maybe 6 Borneo Wild fe root capsules under the r. macrandra and r. colorata, but never under the AR mini. 

Next is wc: 20-30% weekly (or when ever I trim) with rodi @ zero tds. The tank stays around 120-140 tds. Spot dose algae with 3% h202 during wc too. 

And in case you were wondering, shots are taken with a canon 600d with the standard 18-55 lens. 

I'm sure others have a different approach and get nice reds too. If you're using leds I'm afraid I don't have a clue. I have one tank with leds and it's not going so well. Might post about it at some point.


----------



## Xavier85 (Dec 24, 2013)

Dantrasy said:


> Thanks Xavier!
> 
> I've read that Red Ludwigia should do ok in low light. Red Tiger Lotus is another one worth a try.
> 
> I once had  Hygrophila polysperma stay pinkish under low light.


Thanks a lot for this info. Will try to plant them in my soon to be set up 19G tank.


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow, your other tank linked me to this one, how have I missed this? 

Absolutely beautiful job on both tanks. Different scapes but no less beautiful on either one. I'm -in love- with this one though, the colors just pop and are so amazingly bright and healthy, not really an easy feat.


----------



## Culprit (Nov 6, 2012)

Truly a beautiful aquarium !


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks peachii and Culprit! 

Next update will be rose moss on the dw, just waiting for it to grow on ss mesh first.


----------



## Carrie.a.gordon (Mar 16, 2011)

I love the first picture in this thread. It has this wonderful hr Geiger kind of feel to it.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks Carrie. Love the Alien movies. 

I recently got a new plant for this tank and needed an id. 

Here are the pics. Non-edited followed by edited. 

L. Arcuata

















Hygrophila Araguaia


----------



## holoublahee (Jan 1, 2013)

Subbed to this thread. That tank is spectacular!


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Can somebody pick up my jaw up off the floor for me? Absolutely amazing tank.


DBP Member 003


----------



## hryder77 (May 24, 2012)

wow I just found this thread, Amazing Dutchy! so colorful yet simple (for a Dutch style).

Its amazing how well trimmed you keep your plants!


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

I don't know if I ever thanked you for that amazing break down, but thanks allot.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

@ holoublahee, Jdiesels and hryder77, thanks!
@ parrottbay, your most welcome. 

Here's how it looking these days...


----------



## harilp (Feb 23, 2013)

I love that green and red combination
Excellent to the core :thumbup:

Sent from my Blackberry Playbook using Tapatalk2


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks harilp!

Ludwigia arcuata update time. I haven't trimmed them yet. All this in a couple week from two stems throwing side shoots... some are close to 40cm now.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Stunning as always.

I'm curious about your neatly trimmed round bush in the back. I assume the shape comes from frequent trimming, right? Don't the old stems start to deteriorate after some time?


----------



## lapiana29 (Dec 27, 2013)

Dantrasy said:


> Mostly for the surface agitation. I'd read a number of great threads that recommended it. And a couple of Tom Barr's videos showed how much of a ripple to aim for.
> 
> Extra flow is another advantage. Fertz and co2 get mixed up better now, no dead spots.
> 
> ...


Fantastic looking tank. I like that you are mixing the two styles, why be limited to one . I would also like to ask if you could provide the links if possible that you read about surface agitation from Tom Barr? Thank you

Sent from my GS4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MB2 (Feb 6, 2007)

Here's how it looking these days...








[/QUOTE]

Wow. Very beautiful tank. The inter-mix of red and green is striking yet pleasing to view.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Hyzer said:


> Don't the old stems start to deteriorate after some time?


Inside the dome it doesn't look very nice, but the tips stay green. 



lapiana29 said:


> provide the links if possible that you read about surface agitation from Tom Barr? Thank you


This is one of Tom Barr's tanks (for a customer) with plenty of surface agitation:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MN6l3RBqX6E#t=149 

And this one we all know (look at the 1min mark): 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNbIoubH6Tg&feature=youtu.be

BUT, I have since reassessed the use of a mp10 pump in a 2ft tank. So I've removed the pump and raised the outflow a little. Still enough agitation, enough for this tank anyway.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Dantrasy said:


> Inside the dome it doesn't look very nice, but the tips stay green.


Sure does stay green. How long have you been trimming the same base stems?


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

I've been trimming the same base stems since the beginning, about 10 months now. 

The dome gets a trim every 1-2 weeks along with most everything else.


----------



## Asu1776 (Mar 5, 2013)

I kind of want to see the insides of the dome on your next trim. I think it'd be really interesting to see the contrast.


----------



## merckey (Feb 17, 2013)

Love the color compositions!


----------



## corrupt (Jan 25, 2014)

Love your tank well done. Do you sell your cuttings? I live in Mandurah and just starting out, would rather hand over my money to someone to help pay for there hobby than to a shop.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

corrupt said:


> Love your tank well done. Do you sell your cuttings? I live in Mandurah and just starting out, would rather hand over my money to someone to help pay for there hobby than to a shop.


I often have trimmings. I'm in WA, just down the road 20 mins in Baldivis. Feel free to shoot me a PM.


----------



## corrupt (Jan 25, 2014)

Cheers, Im starting to look at lighting now, last bit of the puzzle. Where did you get your tubes from? Local?
Also your co2 cylinder. I can get the cylinders off ebay au but worried that I won't find someone to fill them up. I was told that there is a mining supply place behind bunnings in rocko that fill cylinders, do you know anything about them?


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

corrupt said:


> Cheers, Im starting to look at lighting now, last bit of the puzzle. Where did you get your tubes from? Local?
> Also your co2 cylinder. I can get the cylinders off ebay au but worried that I won't find someone to fill them up. I was told that there is a mining supply place behind bunnings in rocko that fill cylinders, do you know anything about them?


I got my tubes online from Guppies. I don't think anyone sells them locally. 

ebay au is fine for buying a cylinder. the dimen (sp?) brand is fine. i've even brought back cylinders from hong kong and get them filled here ok. 

not sure about the place behind bunnings in rocko. but over the road from bunning rocko (behind the car yards) there's a home brew place that does co2. the trick is to always have a spare cylinder, i've got most my stuff 2nd hand.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

The L. Arcuata has filled in the back right nicely.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Asu1776 said:


> I kind of want to see the insides of the dome on your next trim. I think it'd be really interesting to see the contrast.


About three weeks ago I hacked down the rotala sp green dome becuase it was getting way too big. After trimming it looked like this:










And the AR mini got a major trim three weeks ago too:










Today it looks like this:


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Wow. Super colorful!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Love how lush that is!


----------



## dragam21 (Mar 23, 2014)

Wow, just an amazing tank! Hats off to you.


----------



## MamaJu (Jun 4, 2013)

Your tank looks amazing. I love the colors. Thank you for showing us the trimmed plants. I think I will try cutting my plants but didn't know how or when to cut them. I thought that I had to let them grow all the way to the top before cutting them. Keep the pictures coming...


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Been a couple months, here's an update pic...


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

That tank is incredible!


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

brooksie321 said:


> That tank is incredible!


Thanks man!


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Ugh man this tank is stuning. Love all the contrasting color!


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Beautiful. Everything is so well manicured and flows from one species to the next very well. roud:


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

ua hua said:


> Beautiful. Everything is so well manicured and flows from one species to the next very well. roud:


Curious, how hard is it to maintain this tank!? Do you just trim everything and let it regrow, or trim and uproot the old growth and replant the newer stems?


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks ua_hua!

@lamiskool, i used to have r. colorata back right (the same stem that sticks out of the r. sp. green). Colorata really required uprooting, trimming and replanting the tops. This got tedious fast. So I replaced it with a bushy plant, ludwigia arcuata, and just let it grow and trim it occasionally. So no more uprooting and replanting for me. 

When possible I take short cuts. Take the r. macrandra for example. Few (if any) of the stems are actually planted in soil. They just sit there, wedged amongst the hydrocotyle tripartita. There a heap of ferts in the water column and they grow about 1-2cm per week. So each week I just use tweezers and push them down into the hydrocotyle tripartita more. Takes 2mins. All up I spend about 1-2 hours per week on this tank, and half that time is spent scooping out the trimmings. 

The 3 bits of dw across the front are removable for cleaning. Again, this is a short cut for easier cleaning. Take the dw out, squirt h202 all over. Leave it over night and put it back the next day.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Just made a little video...


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

$$$$$$$$$$
Extremely well manicured - looks incredible.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks killer. Well done.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks klibs and gatekeeper. I'll work out how to do it in hd next time.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

So relaxing and absolutely beautiful. I wish I had your trimming skills. So far that is one of the hardest things for me to master. The transitions from one species to the next is flawless. 

Top 5 tanks on this forum for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## nonswimmer (Jul 26, 2014)

Outstanding work of art.

One cannot call this a "fish tank" anymore, even "aquarium" misses the point.
Do you have an inspiration you like to share?

(Sorry, I just looked at the images, maybe you did mention before.)


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks so much ua hua and noonswimmer, that's very kind of you. 

The video was made because the importer of CADE asked for some footage for promo use. He's putting together a video showcasing a collection of tanks. One tank he'll surely want to get belongs to a hobbyist I know (via forums) who created my favourite tank of all time. You might have seen it before, but this tank has been an endless source of inspiration for me: 

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2013/show513.html

Can you believe a judge said, '...there's just TOO much red...'!?!


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

Dantrasy said:


> Thanks so much ua hua and noonswimmer, that's very kind of you.
> 
> The video was made because the importer of CADE asked for some footage for promo use. He's putting together a video showcasing a collection of tanks. One tank he'll surely want to get belongs to a hobbyist I know (via forums) who created my favourite tank of all time. You might have seen it before, but this tank has been an endless source of inspiration for me:
> 
> ...


It's funny cause the tank's name says "50 shades of red" XD


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

That tank in that link was indeed a work of art. Amazing color. 

Question: when you trim your AR mini, do you simply pinch off ever leaf or use scissors to cut off every leaf as it appears you did?


Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

jfynyson said:


> That tank in that link was indeed a work of art. Amazing color.
> 
> Question: when you trim your AR mini, do you simply pinch off ever leaf or use scissors to cut off every leaf as it appears you did?
> 
> ...


Combination of both really. If it's a single leaf then pinching is good because it's quick. If it's the tops with several leaves I'll probably use scissors. 

The stauro is trimmed with scissors. If you want to dramatically lower the whole lot then scissors work - cut straight through leaves and stems. The result looks crap - half leaves sticking out - but new growth soon appears that reaches the desired height.

Otherwise, with stauro, to keep it tidy, one snip at a time is best.


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

Question! Do you pull out individual stems and then replant them? I'm sure that'd be a pain in the butt to do.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

mistuhmarc said:


> Question! Do you pull out individual stems and then replant them? I'm sure that'd be a pain in the butt to do.


I think I was asked that on the previous page. The answer is yes, I used to uproot regularly, but not any more. Bushy stems are trimmed. Stems with pretty tops you want to keep (like macrandra) are just shuffled down periodically. Then after many months they are pulled out, trimmed, and then the tops replanted. I think I've done it 2 times in the past year.


----------



## Aquadawg (Aug 18, 2012)

*Amazing*

Dantrasy, 

This is an amazing tank. Being able to view the different scapes this tank has taken is very inspiring. So much you can do design- wise... simply with what you have. I am curious as to your thoughts. The piece of wood you used was spectacular. Does does it "tug" at you that as your tank grows, much of it is covered up. This is a big dilemma for me in my tanks. Just wondered if you too have experienced this. Again. Great tank.


----------



## wlevine09 (Apr 7, 2014)

Your tank is awe inspiring! Also just curious, the largest "ball" you have in the back middle-left-ish, what species is that. Its composed of a bunch of stems of one plant, but im not familiar with the plant. Thanks in advance


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

The dw was nice to look at for the first few months, but yeah, it's long gone. Bit of a shame. I kind'a kid myself that it's helping with ph levels, but really it's a bit of a waste. I honestly didn't anticipate the explosion of growth. 

The dome at the back is Rotala sp. Green. It's lots of stems and lots of side shoots.

The hardest thing about maintaining this tank is trimming the sp. Green into a dome without trimming the Colorata. Two hands are needed sometimes.


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

*Wow!*



Dantrasy said:


> Just made a little video...
> 
> CADE CB600 Planted Tank - YouTube


so crazy beautiful! I wish I had that ability to do a tank like that! 
love your tank,
oscar


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks Big O!


----------



## Aqua nut (Jul 5, 2014)

Looks a lot better than mine !!!


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Just trimmed this tank so thought I'd share a pic or two. 

Here it is under just 2 T5HO's (Aquaflora and Midday), the light produced is a lot more yellow and a lot softer. The first 40mins of photo time is like this. 





 

And here's the part of the house with the 3 tanks I have running


----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)

Absolutely positively stunning!!


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

kylehca said:


> Absolutely positively stunning!!


Thanks mate!


----------



## ChemGuyEthan (Apr 13, 2014)

Wow, each of your tanks are simply fantastic!


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

ChemGuyEthan said:


> Wow, each of your tanks are simply fantastic!


Thank you!


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Planning a rescape of the cade 2ft. 

This is where I'm at:


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

There's just something with that landscape that really pokes out to me. Reminds me of the scenery of Skyrim. Haha.


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice job on getting an assortment of rocks. Ive been thinking about making a sandbox to play with hardscapes but dont know if I have the space. Given any thought to making one?


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

That rock is intense. I second the Skyrim comment...which now makes me think that it'd be insane/silly/insane if you did the tank where the tops of the rock have anubias snow white on them and everything else was super small nano plants to make the rocks look like massive lumbering snow capped mountains.


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice! Did you glue/are going to glue the rocks together?


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

This tank is fantastic and gave me a TON of ideas. One of my favorites I've ever seen 
Subscribed.


Well done!


----------



## serenityfate (Jan 29, 2014)

What kind of rocks are those, they look amazing!


----------



## Kirbalicious (Nov 10, 2014)

omfg, that progression of photos made me drool. this riot of growth is amazing!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

The new scape concept layout looks stunning, but I notice from your photo some rocks go outside of the tap line limit at their peaks (tops). Have you done a direct over head view at each 'wall' to ensure the rocks will be completely inside your tank space as measured out on the tape?


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

How do you keep the dhg from growing against the front glass?


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

@mot – yeah, I know what you’re talking about. But I don’t do rescapes very often. This is the second this year, and that’s a lot for me. 

@Mumford – Thanks!



serenityfate said:


> What kind of rocks are those, they look amazing!


The rocks are ohko. Sometimes called dragon stone/rock

@Kirbalicious – Thanks!



AquaAurora said:


> The new scape concept layout looks stunning, but I notice from your photo some rocks go outside of the tap line limit at their peaks (tops). Have you done a direct over head view at each 'wall' to ensure the rocks will be completely inside your tank space as measured out on the tape?


Thanks! The rock aren’t glued together, so there will be heaps of tweaking as each rock is placed into the tank. Plan to do it next month. 



tylergvolk said:


> How do you keep the dhg from growing against the front glass?


There's no soil under the front sand, so the dhg grows pretty slow. I pull it up if it get too close to the glass. 

Here's my inspiration:



I plan to add that big wave. i'll try anyway.


----------



## Sub1117 (Sep 21, 2014)

Your hardscape skills are amazing! All of your tanks should serve as an inspiration to everyone man.

How many pounds of Ohko is that?
Such perfect stones too, must have taken forever to find the right angle for everything


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Sub1117 said:


> Your hardscape skills are amazing! All of your tanks should serve as an inspiration to everyone man.
> 
> How many pounds of Ohko is that?
> Such perfect stones too, must have taken forever to find the right angle for everything



Thanks man!

There's about 15kg (33 pounds).


----------



## biotex3 (Oct 1, 2014)

Can I move into one of your tanks and build a house please?


----------



## wowja (Aug 18, 2014)

Beautiful tank! Can I ask why did you cover your aquasoil completely with sand instead of leaving an "island" of open aquasoil and sand surrounding it?


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

wowja said:


> Beautiful tank! Can I ask why did you cover your aquasoil completely with sand instead of leaving an "island" of open aquasoil and sand surrounding it?


1. I'd never used sand before and i bought too much and wanted to use it. 
2. Planting into sand with soil underneath holds the plants in place really well.
3. Wanted it to look neat from day 1 (no soil showing)
4. It really wasn't necessary. I wouldn't do it again.


----------



## wowja (Aug 18, 2014)

It looks very good and was giving me ideas but after reading around it can turn high maintenance. Kudos to you for keeping yours looking awesome!


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

About to start again



It will likely look a bit like this


----------



## Regenesis (Apr 12, 2011)

Very excited!!


----------



## Sub1117 (Sep 21, 2014)

Regenesis said:


> Very excited!!


+1 Waiting to see what will come of this already awesome tank


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

Dantrasy said:


> About to start again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhhh! Awesome scape!


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

man cant wait to see this think up and running!


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Soil is in.
Gave up on the curve.
Still a bit of of tweaking to do.


----------



## Booswalia (Nov 29, 2003)

Can't wait to watch this one progress. What size tank tank is that?


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

Great looking hardscape! Digging the height of the rocks. 
Do you still use the same bulb combo listed on page one?
Planning on adding sand to the front??


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

Dont give up! The last of your mock ups was great. The large "wave" was really quite impressive. Something is off in the tank....it should have been easier to create that wave in the tank with soil and tank walls to help support it.

Looking at the angle of rocks and position of the rocks it is two completely different scapes. The rocks in the tank are laying too flat and toward the back corner. Look at the difference its quite dramatic between the photos.

Another thing that may help is to move the large wave forward in the tank about three or so inches leaving space behind it. This will help make it more upright which will allow you to bring the top of the wave back to the right like in your mock up.

Also in the mockup there is one rock wave right in the middle back. That is a must piece in my mind to give the tank depth. Without it the scape loses alot of scale.

Hopefully you read this before its wet...


----------



## sushant (Mar 3, 2007)

this is amazing. can't wait to see this planted.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

@Booswalia - Thanks mate. It's 60x45x45. 

@synaethetic- Thanks mate. Still using the same tubes. I have about 3kg of ADA Sarawak sand left other from another tank, so I might put that in and see if it's enough. 

@sushant - Thanks mate.

@mot - sage advice, thanks mate! I'll redo some things. I won't be flooding the tank for at least a week.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

That hardscape is killer. I'm excited to see this.


----------



## Dan110024 (Jul 14, 2014)

If the flora turns out to be anything like the previous setup, I'm going to have to call you an a**hole. In the midst of setting up an 'easy, low tech' tank and I see this.... Ugh!

As others have said....absolutely loving the hardscape. Your tanks are always A1!


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Amano would be impressed; excellent hardscape!


----------



## Rossfett (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, this really is a great thread. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## corrupt (Jan 25, 2014)

What else can I say......you have some skill.
Not meaning to sound like a keyboard know it all, but the wave mock up you did is unreal and makes the tank setup look just ok. Now insaying that if I hadnt seen the wave I would of said the tank looks unreal.
Like I said I dont want to sound like a di#k I just really like the wave


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

@HybridHerp - thanks! 

@Dan110024 - thanks! (i think) plants will be pretty simple in this scape. 

@Raul-7 - thanks! it's not exactly a NA, but the inspiration is Japanese. 

@Rossfett - thanks!

@corrupt - thanks. the wave will make a return. it'll be in a different form to the mock-up (because the original rocks have been used elsewhere), but it'll be there. btw, I'm in Perth (Aust) too. 

I've changed the top left a lot and will finish off the changes after work tomorrow.


----------



## ChemGuyEthan (Apr 13, 2014)

Fantastic scape, as expected. roud:


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

ChemGuyEthan said:


> Fantastic scape, as expected. roud:


Thanks mate!

Here's some more progress


----------



## zenche (Feb 9, 2011)

man..i've been MIA for a year...coming back periodically as I got a new tank going a few months ago...all 3 of your tanks are superb. ELITE. 

your hoses on your canister...how on earth do you keep them so clean and clear? mine always gets full of gunk...

and how come you don't put any livestock in your tanks? curious.

again...beautiful work man.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

@zenche - thanks! 

My hoses get dirty. I think everyone gets dirt hoses. 

My nanos have shrimp, they aren't really big enough for fish.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Sick hard scape with the ohko! Damn! That wave is killer... Never thought of that, are u a surfer? I am. I'm guessing you'll go with moss in between all the crevices. That's what I'm seeing.


----------



## zenche (Feb 9, 2011)

seriously...you're inspiring me to get a 2nd tank...but i guess is should perfect my current.

living in shanghai now...guessing we're close in enough in time zones, haha. thought you were in the US at first, so was surprised you responded so quickly. 

crappy thing about living here is i have no idea how to say anything fish related in mandarin. been trying to find a nice CO2 regulator for a couple months now...every aquarium store I come across...nothing yet :/


----------



## Regenesis (Apr 12, 2011)

Such a beautiful scape! Reminds me of mountains I've climbed before


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Simply amazing

Can't wait to see it planted


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

I liked your previous hardscape better; the negative space between each half made it seem like a valley.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

You should consider entering this into IAPLC's 2015.... that a high placing tank right there.


----------



## Dan110024 (Jul 14, 2014)

Raul-7 said:


> I liked your previous hardscape better; the negative space between each half made it seem like a valley.


I've got to agree with this. It still looks fantastic, but the negative space did add something.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments. The enthusiasm is great!

I hope it lives up to expectations. 

Stay tuned, I'll flood this weekend.


----------



## Dan110024 (Jul 14, 2014)

No pressure.........


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

impressive.


----------



## ConfidentBlue (Aug 27, 2013)

Now THAT is some hardscaping right there! Damn good work! Based on your prior scape I'm thoroughly excited to see this thing planted and grown in!


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks scapegoat!

Thanks ConfidentBlue!

If it turns out good I'll go for iaplc, they seem to like rock heavy displays.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Got the water in this weekend. Turns out the rocks weren't cleaned well enough. 



But the water cleared after x4 50% water changes and a bio chem zorb pouch.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

The dirty water was ominous, I kind of liked it. What are your plant and fish plans?


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Planning on hc and moss (fissidens most likely) running across the tank to highlight the sweep down from the left.


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

Dantrasy said:


> Got the water in this weekend. Turns out the rocks weren't cleaned well enough.
> 
> 
> 
> But the water cleared after x4 50% water changes and a bio chem zorb pouch.



Tank so clear, you can't even tell there's water in there! :icon_bigg


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

When my nano is ready for pictures I'll pop some ember tetras in. Then I'll put them in this tank.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks super nice!


----------



## zenche (Feb 9, 2011)

What r the dimensions of this tank again?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

What are the white support under the rocks? Are those foam pads?


----------



## zenche (Feb 9, 2011)

FlyingHellFish said:


> What are the white support under the rocks? Are those foam pads?


looks more like slate tiles to me.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

zenche said:


> What r the dimensions of this tank again?


It's a CADE CB600 60x45x45



FlyingHellFish said:


> What are the white support under the rocks? Are those foam pads?


They are ceramic floor tiles left over from the house build. Not the best choice, egg crate would make for a more solid structure.


----------



## BMueller777 (Feb 5, 2008)

WOW... that all I got haha... Looks amazing, unreal even. These are the tanks we show to our loved ones; "Look, I'm going to do a tank that has plants like this!" Well done.. I'm following


----------



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

Wow


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks BMueller777 and jbig!

I ended up mixing 50/50 Sarawak/La Plata. 1.5 cups of each was more than enough. The new colour is a bit like Nile sand (salt + pepper) with a bit rust mixed in.

As you can see I've had a bit of fun with 'Mt Fuji'. It will stand out more when the water clears. Also raised the the back right peak. This was all designed to resemble the painting more. Some may cringe, but I like it.

The front-left cave is where the scape really diverges from the painting, so I accentuated the difference by placing sand and rock fragments inside the cave.

I hoped to plant the hc today, but it's too far gone. Some sort of funky fungi has taken over. Looks like I'll have to chuck the whole tray. 

I did a 100% drain, so it's still murky after refilling...


----------



## Mitashade (Jan 8, 2015)

Dantrasy said:


>


I was wondering what to do with my 6g, now I have inspiration. Damn this looks fantastic. I even have tons of dragons tone lying around. Amazing tanks, sir.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks Mitashade! For a 6g I'd make a cardboard box the same size as the tank. Use tuna tins (and the like) to raise rocks. Get a feel for what's possible with the rocks you have. If you have one big rock you don't like the look of ... smash it and see what new pieces you get. Good luck!


----------



## ROYWS3 (Feb 1, 2014)

That rock scape is amazing!! Can't wait to see this planted.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

It looks excellent; although I still think it would look even between without all those stones down the middle. The negative space really helped balance out the tank.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=7157850&postcount=162


----------



## Mitashade (Jan 8, 2015)

Dantrasy said:


> Thanks Mitashade! For a 6g I'd make a cardboard box the same size as the tank. Use tuna tins (and the like) to raise rocks. Get a feel for what's possible with the rocks you have. If you have one big rock you don't like the look of ... smash it and see what new pieces you get. Good luck!


Thanks for the tips! I was def gonna assemble outside the tank first, but tuna tins and the like are a good suggestion. I don't have quite the nicely rounded pices you have. My selection is much sharper, gonna definitely have to smash up some pieces. I did that for my 10g. 

Again, gorgeous work.

Bump: What are you thinking for plants? If I do something like this, I'm thinking dwarf hair grass. I can't come by HC very often, and I'm Leary about it without CO2. Maybe flame moss?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

That ridiculously good looking, very nice rock placement. Sorry I didn't read through the entire thread, did you use glue to keep them all together? 

Got a picture of your HC Cuba tray? Sometimes the lumps of rotten HC grow back really fast in dirt, horrible if planted in water but great for dirt.


----------



## chazde3 (Nov 7, 2010)

Looks awesome. Can't wait to see where this goes.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Raul-7 said:


> It looks excellent; although I still think it would look even between without all those stones down the middle. The negative space really helped balance out the tank./QUOTE]
> 
> Hi, Thanks for your feedback. Once the plants go in the rocks may move around. In fact, I'd be surprised if they didn't. I'm always playing around for different looks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Here's a pic after it cleared. I'll be picking up some hc today and planting tomorrow.


----------



## bacon5 (Jul 25, 2011)

This is such an awesome tank! To be honest I like as it is w/o any plants . Almost like an alien desert landscape


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow, great job on all of your scapes! I agree with everyone else that you definitely have an eye for scaping but I'm my experience without the right stones it's hard to create that vision. I'm just wondering how many pounds of stones did you look through to create this? Can I also ask about how much it cost? Ohko stones at my local shops goes for about $7/pound, your scape would have cost about $230. I guess that's why you don't see too many scapes like this or even half as good. 

Great job again! I can't wait to see it mature.

Kai


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Kai808 said:


> Wow, great job on all of your scapes! I agree with everyone else that you definitely have an eye for scaping but I'm my experience without the right stones it's hard to create that vision. I'm just wondering how many pounds of stones did you look through to create this? Can I also ask about how much it cost? Ohko stones at my local shops goes for about $7/pound, your scape would have cost about $230. I guess that's why you don't see too many scapes like this or even half as good.
> 
> Great job again! I can't wait to see it mature.
> 
> Kai


Agreed, its ridiculous sometimes how expensive these stones are!!!


----------



## Sajeev (Mar 24, 2010)

what are those spotty plants like clover in the first few images ?


----------



## Sub1117 (Sep 21, 2014)

Sajeev said:


> what are those spotty plants like clover in the first few images ?


Hydrocotyle Japan


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

i think it looks good as is with no plants


----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow!! Very sexy!


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks bacon 5!



Kai808 said:


> I'm just wondering how many pounds of stones did you look through to create this? Can I also ask about how much it cost? Ohko stones at my local shops goes for about $7/pound, your scape would have cost about $230.


Thanks Kai808! I used about 35 - 40 pounds in the scape. I got it pretty cheap. The guy at my lfs is a former student of mine, so I get good prices  I spent about $50 on rocks, when went back again and spent a bit more. I have enough left over to scape a 1ft cube. 

Thanks du3ce! Are you an IAPLC judge? They seem to think the same way. 

Thanks kylehca!

So some pics…. 

I got some nice hc from my lfs. 



I took a closer look at the real mt Fuji and decided to alter the scape a little:

 

After draining 100%, altering the background and planting the hc, the tank was slowly filled up again:



Today I put some dhg in (pinched it from the 1ft cube).

Also, while at the lfs Friday I picked up some new t5ho tubes (1x superflora and 2x tropic). The current tubes are 2 years old, so they were due replacing. The change in light will be interesting.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

The visual difference between old and new tubes:


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

dang thats a huge difference!!!


----------



## corrupt (Jan 25, 2014)

A very subtle change to the whole tank (although major change to mt fuji).
I didnt even see it before, I suppose its the little things like that, that make your scapes look so good. 
Thats a huge difference in lighting, has it been a full time light for 2 years?

What fish shop are you using? Do they have a nice range of plant?


----------



## Culprit (Nov 6, 2012)

Beautiful hardscape,very unique !
How long do those bulbs usually last ?
Is there a difference between the tropic and the midday ?
Superflora and the Aquaflora bulbs ?


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

@corrupt, Hi mate, I go to Aquarium Gallery Perth in Wangara. Their range of plants is fair. If you ring up you can order things (like a hc mat). 

@Culprit, I think tube normally last 12-18 months. I pushed mine to 22 months. 

As far as I can tell, Superflora and Tropic are just new names for Aquaflora and Midday. They look exactly the same to me.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

dantrasy said:


> thanks du3ce! Are you an iaplc judge? They seem to think the same way.


hahahahhahahahha


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

I have white card as a background atm, but i'm not really liking it. I'll replace it soon with some frosted film. Here it is under 2 tubes:


----------



## kilauea91 (Sep 19, 2013)

Nothing's better than an awesome looking scape without needing much labor to maintain. 

Subscribed!



Dantrasy said:


> I have white card as a background atm, but i'm not really liking it. I'll replace it soon with some frosted film. Here it is under 2 tubes:


----------



## Booswalia (Nov 29, 2003)

Beautiful!!! 
How is that background lighting being done. I love that.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Gorgeous tanks, both the earlier Dutch-ish (I've adopted that term, LOL) and the new Mt Fuji version!

If you're doing a frosted glass film background, you might consider adding some RGB strip lighting behind it. You can do some amazing silhouette effects with that setup, esp at night. Check out this guy's tank, for instance:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=5992074&postcount=16

This tank could look pretty amazing with a similar colored light backdrop, too. Just a thought.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks kilauea91! I think this will be a bit easier to maintain compared to the previous scape. 

Thanks Booswalia! The current background it just white cardboard with a 2ft T5 at the base between the card and the tank. It's somewhat effective, but the t5 is only 13w (or so) and lack the oomph to light up the background with fully white light. 



kman said:


> If you're doing a frosted glass film background, you might consider adding some RGB strip lighting behind it.


Thanks kman! This is just what I was thinking. I found white 2ft strips on ebaay but they don't come with a power supply. So I'm not 100% sure how I'd power them up. _I think_ I just need to get a 12v transformer and solder the bare wires to the strip. Any suggestions?


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Dantrasy said:


> Thanks kman! This is just what I was thinking. I found white 2ft strips on ebaay but they don't come with a power supply. So I'm not 100% sure how I'd power them up. _I think_ I just need to get a 12v transformer and solder the bare wires to the strip. Any suggestions?


I think you need a controller as well. For instance:

Amazon.com - hkbayi wholesale 44key Wireless IR Remote Controller + 12V 5A Power Supply for 3528 5050 RGB LED Strip Light lights - Ceiling Fan Remote Controls


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Found new dhg growth today and the hc seems to be going well.


----------



## Sub1117 (Sep 21, 2014)

Wow such fast and amazing growth!


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Sub1117 said:


> Wow such fast and amazing growth!


The growth hasn't quite been that quick; I added a bit more hc between pics. Still, it's going ok. 

I'm running the tank at the low end of medium light. It gets 2 tubes 4pm-10pm and 2 more comes on between 7pm - 8:30pm.

Some fish were added this week (neon tetras) so I was forced to turn down the co2. Already I can see a little gsa on the glass and rocks. During wc I'm planning on 'painting' the rocks with 3% h202. 

Btw, prior to planting I sprayed all the rocks with h2o2 (around 6%). Figured it couldn't hurt.


----------



## Sub1117 (Sep 21, 2014)

Dantrasy said:


> The growth hasn't quite been that quick; I added a bit more hc between pics. Still, it's going ok.
> 
> I'm running the tank at the low end of medium light. It gets 2 tubes 4pm-10pm and 2 more comes on between 7pm - 8:30pm.
> 
> ...


It's pretty fast compared to my experiences. Are you dosing any ferts yet?


----------



## Sajeev (Mar 24, 2010)

Why is GSA growing? I have it growing on slow growing leaves and glass.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

No fertz yet to speak of, just a little iron at wc. 

I think the gsa appeared because I lowered the co2 when the fish went in. The co2 has been low for a week because I've put 7 or so fish in every few days. The last lot of fish is going in today. 

To compensate for the low co2 I shortened the photo time a little and dosed a little glut. But seems those precautions weren't enough.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Quick update.

GSA is a bit of an issue. There's a bit of green on the rocks. It give a nice 'worn in feel,' but at the same time I don't want it to get too green and distract from the overall scape. So for the past week or so I've been running just 2 tubes for 6hrs. And I've dosed a little P (the light blue ada stuff has P doesn't it?). My next plan of attack to keep gsa at bay is to clean the filter, all the hoses are very dirty so I guess the inside of the filter is too.

Here's a quick candid pic. This is the angle I see it in the living room (when I'm on the computer).


----------



## corrupt (Jan 25, 2014)

very nice, need a full tank pic though.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

corrupt said:


> very nice, need a full tank pic though.


I think he just posted one haha :hihi:

I love the crescent hard scape look!


----------



## jsarrow (Jun 10, 2008)

Just curious how high you had the light above the water surface of this tank when it was set up and did you keep the acrylic screen in the fixture as well? I just got the same ATI (but 4x39) for my 90p and am thinking about some of the set up details.

Thanks,


----------



## Sub1117 (Sep 21, 2014)

jsarrow said:


> Just curious how high you had the light above the water surface of this tank when it was set up and did you keep the acrylic screen in the fixture as well? I just got the same ATI (but 4x39) for my 90p and am thinking about some of the set up details.
> 
> Thanks,


Considering the tank is 18 inches high, I'd say the light is raised about 12 inches?


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Tank looks amazing.

Could you maybe share what you do to get your photos like that? Camera settings and if you do any post production? My tanks shots tend to look fuzzy or colors washed out (maybe due to the LEDs)


----------



## Chris_Produces (Feb 19, 2014)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> Tank looks amazing.
> 
> Could you maybe share what you do to get your photos like that? Camera settings and if you do any post production? My tanks shots tend to look fuzzy or colors washed out (maybe due to the LEDs)


I second that. :help:


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

I'll share what I do with the camera shortly, sorry, I missed that message. 

I've been away for a couple weeks and the tank suffered big time. The fish were fed too much and wc'es were too small. And I can't be sure about fertz. 

Here are some pics an hour or so into cleaning. Note the the front right has been cleaned. 









I did it one rock at a time. Lifted each out of the tank and scrubbed (and scrubbed). I dropped most of the rocks I cleaned in a weak (2%-5% bleach solution). 

It took a long time. 

There's fewer rocks now. And it looks a bit different. I filled a 2lt ice cream container with rocks that weren't put back. Still need to put the sideways rock back somehow. But so far so good, it's looking nice atm.


----------



## Mitashade (Jan 8, 2015)

I feel you about the BBA, what a nightmare. But somehow you managed to keep it looking amazing. Beautiful tank. <3


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

That is a lot of BBA! You must have really missed working on the tank while you were gone to come back and clean up rock by rock versus something like hitting it with Excel?

My wife was looking over my shoulder while looking at your journal and said "cool, it looks like an ocean wave". So you nailed this.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks Mitashade and mot!


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

amazing tank, the scape is perfect! really good


----------



## mysticalnet (Dec 2, 2007)

Dantrasy said:


> Just trimmed this tank so thought I'd share a pic or two.
> 
> Here it is under just 2 T5HO's (Aquaflora and Midday), the light produced is a lot more yellow and a lot softer. The first 40mins of photo time is like this.
> 
> ...


That's an awesome fish room you have there! Also your latest scape, the rocks wow, a lot of work! Beautiful!


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

I will chime in again: these tanks are art! many thumbs up


----------



## Sub1117 (Sep 21, 2014)

Great job cleaning the algae attack! Looking great again


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Scrubbing each rock individually, that's some dedication! Definitely shows!


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

dang lol I'm usually waaaay to lazy to scrub off the BBA and just leave it haha. Lovin this tank!


----------



## igorstshirts (Apr 8, 2015)

Really pretty tanks. Nice work. Nice photography as well.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

New scape coming soon


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

I have yet to see tank where I liked the way the Ohko stone was presented. Something tells me that this won't dissapoint. 

Can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Dantrasy said:


> And here's the part of the house with the 3 tanks I have running


What is the emmersed container called if I wanted to buy something like that?


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks oldpunk!

Hi Dru, they are called seedling trays here in Australia. 

Here's the first mock up


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

I know this term is overuse these days but... that looks EPIC


----------



## Sub1117 (Sep 21, 2014)

Your hardscape skills are so good!! How do you even.. I'm so jealous


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm so jealous of that scape *drools*


----------



## ChemGuyEthan (Apr 13, 2014)

Glad to see I'm not the only one who always feels the itch to rescape, haha.

Looking great though!


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

Absolutely LOVE the rock scapes!

And this new mock up is par for the course... Just brilliant!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Dantrasy said:


> Thanks oldpunk!
> 
> Hi Dru, they are called seedling trays here is Australia.
> 
> Here's the first mock up


^^^ I guess that's how you're supposed to use it  hahaha

(You've thought this through)

Do the books represent the the sides of your aquarium? Do you plan on assembling the scape so that the stones use the aquarium to rest on?

I'm really stoked about this. If I knew how make the subscription thing work, I'd totally do it.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Very kind words. Lets hope this translates well when it put in the tank. 



oldpunk78 said:


> Do the books represent the the sides of your aquarium? Do you plan on assembling the scape so that the stones use the aquarium to rest on?


The books represent wishful thinking. 

The rocks are in an inverted V formation. So there's going to be triangle shaped voids behind the rocks. 

Before any rocks go in I'll try to fill those voids. I'm going to use tiles, rocks. But mostly I think I'll use a dozen or so fist sized bags of soil (reuse the old soil). I'll make them using stockings :tongue:. With those triangles in place I start adding the rocks. The rocks (a lot of them) will rest against the triangle structures, just like they're resting against the books now.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Great rock formation! I like it very much. Now just move that into the tank.


----------



## battmanh (Feb 15, 2014)

dru said:


> I know this term is overuse these days but... that looks EPIC


I couldn't think of a better word when I first saw the new hard scape. It truly is epic!! Can't wait to see it in the tank.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

reminds me of bat wings. Love it.


----------



## zenche (Feb 9, 2011)

+EPIC

wow. makes me wanna rescape. badly.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

dude...

Can't wait to check on this in a few months


----------



## Hetzer (Sep 23, 2012)

Very cool, how many pounds/kilos of stone is that?


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

Beautiful tank. Love this one. Im jealous of your alt mini. Mine does not look that nice.

Bump: Beautiful tank. Love this one. Im jealous of your alt mini. Mine does not look that nice.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

I guess 20kg of rock? 

Here's something...

Filled the corner voids with tights full of soil


----------



## Hetzer (Sep 23, 2012)

what an excellent idea


----------



## lovevc (Jul 19, 2015)

Dantrasy said:


> I guess 20kg of rock?
> 
> Here's something...
> 
> Filled the corner voids with tights full of soil



Really nice awesome set up! Could you tell me where you get those metal bars to hang the light fixture?


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

lovevc said:


> Really nice awesome set up! Could you tell me where you get those metal bars to hang the light fixture?


Thanks man!

Search for 'cade luxury light stand' and 'cade light stand hanging kit'


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

I partially dismantled it since, but here's a pic .. shows where this scape is sorta headed.


----------



## Sub1117 (Sep 21, 2014)

Dantrasy said:


> I partially dismantled it since, but here's a pic .. shows where this scape is sorta headed.


As expected, looking great in the tank. :thumbsup: any update on your nanos?


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh hell yea!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Waiting for it to clear. It's taking a long time.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

What are you doing for plants?


----------



## Rossfett (Jul 16, 2011)

Soil in hose, do you get root penetration? What else are you using to prop up the hardscape?






Dantrasy said:


> I guess 20kg of rock?
> 
> Here's something...
> 
> Filled the corner voids with tights full of soil


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

I'll plant dhg, mini pellia, sp.green, wallichi, willow moss and flame moss. maybe some hc. 

New soil is poured over the soil socks. A few cm thick. Plants will get planted into that.


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

that's the jam right there! What soil are you using? Did you put the same soil in the panty hose?

Will they eventually disintegrate allowing roots to dig in?


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

The tights are filled with used aquasoil (ada amazonia) that got sand mixed into it. 

I then poured ada powder on top. The powder must have been old (too dry) because most of it just floated. Very annoying. So I replaced it with regular sized aquasoil.

Time will tell if the roots can penetrate the tights. I don't think the material will disintegrate. 

Here's a pic after the first stage of planting:


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Wow, just wow.


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

Dantrasy said:


> The tights are filled with used aquasoil (ada amazonia) that got sand mixed into it.
> I then poured ada powder on top. The powder must have been old (too dry) because most of it just floated. Very annoying. So I replaced it with regular sized aquasoil.



Thats odd with the powder type. I always have some float from surface tension but never experienced a lot floating. I even have this happen with the decorative sand as well. Curious, did you spray it down till it was all soaked or did you fill the tank while it was still dry?


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Yes I sprayed the powder soil prior to filling. Everything was wet. But still every fill/drain caused more and more to float. Big clumps pulled away, eventually floated on top, then broke up and fell. The outflow blasting across the tank didn't help, so I've since turned down the flow (my filter has a flow control lever).


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

Nice work, very professional


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Dantrasy said:


> Yes I sprayed the powder soil prior to filling. Everything was wet. But still every fill/drain caused more and more to float. Big clumps pulled away, eventually floated on top, then broke up and fell. The outflow blasting across the tank didn't help, so I've since turned down the flow (my filter has a flow control lever).


I think that sometimes pockets of air can stick to the aquasoil. You're in a more difficult position because you also have sand and your soil is very high.


----------



## ChemGuyEthan (Apr 13, 2014)

Excellent! Haven't checked in for a while and am not disappointed, haha.

Really nice job, looks great!


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Stage 2 planting (or in this case gluing) completed....


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Coming along great! Really love it. Giving me some ideas on what to do with my Ohko stones in my 120p. Gonna have to start getting the chisel out


----------



## r45t4m4n (Feb 12, 2014)

beautiful! Now I need to find an affordable source for 80lbs of ohko stone.


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Dantrasy said:


> The tights are filled with used aquasoil (ada amazonia) that got sand mixed into it.
> 
> Time will tell if the roots can penetrate the tights. I don't think the material will disintegrate.


lol I sure hope not - I used pantyhose to prop up my hardscape as well.

Progressing very nicely as always!



r45t4m4n said:


> beautiful! Now I need to find an affordable source for 80lbs of ohko stone.


Good luck! Stuff is $$$


----------



## Reefresh (Jul 1, 2015)

This is a beautiful scape that I would love to replicate. However, i am wondering if this is possible in a 12 long. Thoughts ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks guys!

@Reefresh. 12 long tanks really appeal to me. If I were doing a rock scape in a 12 long I'd first try for x2 canyon paths (e.g. 3 large rock formations). I'd make it outside of the tank first.


----------



## Reefresh (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks for the reply! I am still considering this scape. The two paths are definitely a viable option. I need more inspiration! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

Love the perspective you've got going on in that scape! My GLA 120H is coming this morning & I can tell my 40-some-odd lbs of Seiryu ain't gonna cut it for what I'm lookin to do. Time to keep Mrbluepanda fed for another week lol


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks Hillbilly!

12 long inspiration for Reefresh: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=177261&page=6


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

Dantrasy said:


> Stage 2 planting (or in this case gluing) completed....


Great perspective shot!


----------



## Reefresh (Jul 1, 2015)

[emoji3]thanks @dantrasy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

So far so good. No algae and plants are looking fine. 

Did a big trim of the sp green. Soon it will be big and dense and I'll shape it into a slight dome.

 

the ss square are just temporary.


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

great shot!


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

There are 2 things in Australia that I have to wait for & don't want to: This tank growing in, & MasterChef season 8!


----------



## bweazel (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow! Loving your tanks, man! Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

here's a fts from last week


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

Looks great! How many lbs worth of rock you got in there?! I'm scared to put that kind of weight in my tank lol


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

there's around 26 pounds 

the tank can take it. no problem.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Small update

The ss mesh square of fissidens is going well. Once it gets a bit bigger I'll pull it apart and stick it somewhere.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Aww, man, that tank is looking good. Great photos too!


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

tank is lookin great


----------



## TN2CA (Sep 3, 2015)

Holy F**k**g S**t! Awesome scape!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

ADAtank said:


> Looks great! How many lbs worth of rock you got in there?! I'm scared to put that kind of weight in my tank lol


Considering that a gallon of water itself weighs just over 8 lbs...

Amazing hardscape, by the way.


----------



## locus (May 13, 2003)

Dude... that's one hell of a hardscape. Looking great!


----------



## co2art (May 28, 2014)

Dantrasy said:


> Small update
> 
> The ss mesh square of fissidens is going well. Once it gets a bit bigger I'll pull it apart and stick it somewhere.


Have you seen the other thread where you guys are both immatating the same scenes in nature? You're a little further along. It's cool seeing how they each evolve. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=898361


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

Dantrasy said:


> there's around 26 pounds
> 
> the tank can take it. no problem.


I was talking about the stand. I know the tank can but I've always been scared to push it because of the stand


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

co2art said:


> Have you seen the other thread where you guys are  both immatating the same scenes in nature? You're a little further  along. It's cool seeing how they each evolve.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=898361



Yes, it's very very cool that one. That guy is a nano master for sure.



ADAtank said:


> I was talking about the stand. I know the tank can but I've always been scared to push it because of the stand


The stand is super strong. It has a solid angle iron metal frame with glass inserts (the glass takes no tank weight, just the weight of the filter etc)


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

The cabinet setup with the new 150mm wide reactor:


----------



## bk. (Sep 27, 2014)

Wow, that reactor is massive! What brand/model is it?


----------



## pebesiteuthis (Mar 12, 2014)

whoa, that's huge! is it an empty cylinder inside or does it have some kind of baffling or material?


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

The reactor was made for me by a friend. It works much like the sera reactors (without the spinning wheel). So there's a long pipe extending down below the outflow that almost reaches the bottom. It's almost 2ft tall. 

I've had it installed for 1 week. I've gone from approx 6bps to 2ps. Still the plants pearl and fish come to the surface for a little air just before lights out.


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 22, 2013)

Beautiful work here! I'm in admiration. Are you entering this into the IAPLC?

Also, do you mind sharing how the reactor was built? Materials, components, etc. Looks so slick, like something I would buy. I'm all about quality and aesthetics and that right there looks and seems like some good craftsmanship. Cheers to your friend! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Here's some info about the reactor written by the guy who made it:

'Design thoughts focused on making a reactor that would meet the brief of a 3000 lph pump, plus also ensuring it was future proofed should the owner wish to upsize in the future. So, what I came up with was to make the reactor as per usual out of DWV piping for strength, 500mm high, 25mm tank fittings, netta 25mm male to 25mm female elbow to make it easy to change out the barbed directors to different sizes in the future. It also uses a 25mm threaded riser tube inside same as the first version I did to maximise flow. All future units sold will be built like this to give the owner maximum flexibility and comes supplied with injector nozzle and all clamps required for installation, plus a detailed diagram and step by step instructions on installation. New special paint that adheres to plastic has been used as well. '

and then a little later:

'Found another improvement. Stopped using the Neta fittings from Mitre 10 after a few elbows were found to be cracked when pressure tested. Now using Guycol elbows from Reece. They are much more robust. Also moved the 4mm injector spike straight onto the inlet, making the whole installation neater and taking up less space. This is fitted with a 4mm tap on the end of a short length of co2 line. To bleed, simply remove the co2 feed line (from the regulator side) from the tap and open the tap to bleed air out. This is the final production model.'


----------



## co2art (May 28, 2014)

Those fish must feel so comfortable in there. 

It's really coming along nicely.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

co2art said:


> Those fish must feel so comfortable in there.
> 
> It's really coming along nicely.


Thanks for your support!

20 more ember tetras were added yesterday. Now there's a proper party going on.


----------



## zenche (Feb 9, 2011)

photos with new fish in please! bet it looks awesome.


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 22, 2013)

Dantrasy said:


> Here's some info about the reactor written by the guy who made it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! Do you mind giving us some close up shots of the reactor without the Co2 cylinder in from of it? If it's no trouble. I just would like to see how the rest of it looks like. I think I'm going to try and replicate it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi Tyrone

Here's a closer pic of the reactor


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Feeding time


----------



## LRJ (Jul 31, 2014)

Thank you for sharing this thread! It is a true pleasure to view these scapes and get some glimpses into the creative process behind them. Your dutch-ish is my favorite on this site, but these latest two are also amazing. Looks like the Rotala sp. Green is filling-in really well and doing what you want it to do. Would you mind sharing your parameters (sorry if you already mentioned them somewhere)? I haven't been able to grow it or any rotundifolia without stunting. Those steel pipes look excellent btw. Wish I could find some nice ones, but BorneoWild doesn't distribute them in the US.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks LJR!

Truth is I don't measure anything, except tds occasionally (try to keep it under 250 ppm). 

I got the BW pipes from Green Chapter Singapore (before they were available in Australia). Green Chapter will post if you ask nicely. Exotic Aquatic in Australia has them too.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Video update:

http://vid1038.photobucket.com/albums/a461/Dantrasy/My Movie with cas_zpszgefhaqn.mp4


----------



## co2art (May 28, 2014)

Awesomeness


----------



## mysticalnet (Dec 2, 2007)

I see you use la plata sand, do you have any problems with the substrate going slightly green from algae? 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

La PLata is too white and Sarawak is too dark (and gets darker the longer it's in the tank. 

The sand in this 2ft is La Plata and Sarawak (50/50). 

The front right has zero flow, so the sand has gone a little green. 

If it gets bad I'll just siphon it out and replace it with new sand mix. 

btw, I removed the video above.


----------

